# pictures



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well y'all. we went to look at the local gun shop. the one where i ordered my .22 mag. at. my youngest wanted to look at .22 lr. and low and behold. i had a dumb-*[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* attack... here is the proof ...lol. my new toy!!!

and the other one is my youngest one holding a bushmaster .50bmg. it was only $4200 and sold... *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* that was heavy


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice. What company did you go with? what caliber? details man details. and did you ever see the youtube video of a guy shooting a yote with a .50 bmg?


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

here im thankful the animal didnt suffer but can you f*ing say OVERKILL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

its a bushmaster carbon 15..223 cal. 16 unch barrel. i just took the scope off my 243 for now. want a simmons 3.5x10-44wa on it but that will have to wait a but as i was not even plannin on buying the riffle...lol its a sweet lil set up. the guy i bougut it from said even with the light barrel it should do 1 inch or under groups at 100. so time will tell. lapped the barrel last night so all i got to do is sight it in today!


----------

